# Sarcastic moan! I love adult education.......



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Nothing interesting-just a moan!

Started back at college today as part of my degree. This module is on clinical physiology and the lecturer is brilliant-it was the content I had a problem with....didn't realise that part of the module was on embryology and genetics, which if I had known, I would of avoided like the plague.

However, now I know inside-out how every part of me down to cellular level WOULD have worked if we'd been successful, and likewise I also know on a weekly basis how the baby would have developed and grown inside me and ways to have treated it once it was born-that was a long afternoon-what joy...

Sorry for being miserable-why does like suck so much sometimes-wish I wasn't this bitter
xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh gosh hon

What a lot to have to deal with for an afternoon - I felt sick to my stomach reading what you have had to go through today...

I for one am not surprised in the least by the strong reaction this has provoked from you - I think anyone would have had to have a heart made of steel to not be affected by this if they were in any of our positions.

It just goes to show that no matter what, there are always going to be things out there that happen to us and make us want to curl up under the duvet for the day. I'm really sorry that you had to have this thrust upon you today and I hope its helped a little by sharing with us all here.

Sending you a massive   and much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Ahh Pink panther-its crap isnt it!!! The amount of people who get pg and dont know much about any of this is unbelievable! i suppose we wouldnt have either if we werent going thu tx!!!

At least that unit is done - or are there more Never gets easier does it? xxxxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for your support girls.
Still have to do a workbook at home but hopefully it won't be as painful as sitting in a lecture with huge overhead projections of embryos in front of me!

Your support is invaluable..
xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello PP
What a difficult afternoon you must have had? I think that you were absolutely brilliant to get through it and i can understand your feelings of very mixed emotions...
I wouldn't say that you were bitter in anyway....but feeling very HURT!!!  And i would say that how you felt was quite normal...
What makes me ponder is that we are all women trying to get on with our lives. Fill in the gaps with studying etc and there is always a set back along the way...What hurts most is that you try your hardest to get on with things and then bang something hits you in the face..
All i can say is maybe you need to tap yourself on the back because you got through it..I am sorry that its knowledge that you could do without at the moment...But please try and move forward and think that is one area that you can now push aside...Next week is something totally different and breathe a sigh of relief its flipping over...you do not have to worry about that subject for a while...
Thinking of you...
love astridxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi PP,

Well, I can only ditto what Astrid, Emcee and Irish Eyes have already said ....

You are bound to feel hurt - please don't beat yourself up about it.  You are certainly not bitter - just going through a very very difficult time and in silence, it is so hard.  I think we can all be guilty of being too hard on ourselves and feeling like we shouldn't feel this pain any more??

You have shown strength in more ways than one, firstly, by taking control of your life and doing the course in the first place, and second, by getting through this horrible, horrible day - which you had NO time to prepare for !!!  I think you should give yourself a huge pat on the back rather than feeling like you are a bitter person - far, far, from it hun.

As Astrid says, these things tend to hit us just as we think we're doing OK.  I think it only serves to make us stronger people at the end of the day.

Well done for getting through it!
Love Gill xo


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi PP

just to let you know I went through a very similar thing about two weeks ago.
Just started my diploma in health and social care, I was expecting to have to go through conception, pregnancy and child development etc, so it didn't hit me so hard, but I thought I had coped with it quite well until I read a reply on this post, " You would have to have a heart of steel not to be affected by this"

Its back to the old saying "we all have different coping strategies", the only problem now is that I feel perhaps Ive come too hardened to it all.Maybe I don't need this site any more.   

Karen


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi ladies

Interesting topic. I hope the study doesn't get you down too much PP and Karen, I think you're right, we all cope differently. Well done you for coping as you put it "quite well" and no, I don't think that makes you too hardened to it all, I think we all just have different pressure points.

I'm in for an interesting day tomorrow as I'm starting a new temp and the placement firm were happily passing on this woman's details in that she only wants to temp because she's preparing for IVF and is happy to discuss it openly with her new employer. 

Ummm.  Trouble is, new employer doesn't want to discuss it openly with her. In fact, new employer would rather be boiled in hot water than go anywhere near the subject in the work place. Still, that's my problem (and pressure point) not hers.  Onwards and upwards.

flipper


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hello
I am in agreement with Flipper...
karen  - you cope with things in your own way and to beable to shut off and manage the course i think you are great.. I wish i had those qualities to be able to be a bit more hardened..Maybe thats how you cope, but i am sure there are moments that you deal with things in your own way..
Even if you slip in and out of this thread, we are always there for you....and of course your input is invalid..
PP - keep in there..xxxx

Flipper ouch what a difficult subject...i do not envy you one bit..i am not sure about giving you advice just incase its sounds as if i am being a bit condescending...
But maybe take a step back and do not get too involved. Try and treat the situation as a working one and not involve it as a friendship. My boss is supportive and she has been through the same as us. We chat and then we just leave it at that and it goes no futher once i leave her office.(does that makes sense?)....and if you cannot deal with it maybe it would be best to pass it on to someone else..?

Thinking of you...
love astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

You know that bit in star wars where Han solo is trying to fly the millenium falcon through an astroid field? Twisting and turning at breakneck speeds, having to concentrate to the zillionth degree? Sound familiar!!!!!!!

Ladies, you deal with all this crap, day in, day out, while holding together jobs, degrees, relationships, families and households. I could just give everyone bloomin' one of you a medal!

Leoarna x


----------

